# G3102/3103 power switch



## boostin53 (Mar 22, 2018)

So I recently picked up a used G3103 mill with a fair amount of tooling. One of the things I stumbled across on the internet was that the factory switch sucks and would get hot and smoke. The mill is currently wired for 110v. I will be switching it over to 220v soon. 

I went ahead and ordered a Dayton 2X440 switch. I picked this switch because it's what I read on another forum that a few other people used. I don't have the switch in hand yet. I was wondering if somebody could help me out with wiring the switch. Electrical is not my best friend and I get lost.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 23, 2018)

I can sketch it up for you and post it here tomorrow
edit: Dayton 2X440 is a "hockey stick"  style drum switch
Mark


----------



## boostin53 (Mar 23, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> I can sketch it up for you and post it here tomorrow
> Mark



That would be very much appreciated Mark!


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi boost here's what you need to do for the 220 volt hookup:
1) change the motor wiring to 220 as per Grizzly manual and change transformer tap for the halogen lamp


2) Remove the spindle safety switch and wires 11 and 12 (far right side of picture)


3) Remove the spindle direction and power on/off switches and wire in the drum switch like this:


That's it- if you wanted to keep the spindle safety switch you'd have to add a relay so I'm guessing it's easier for you just to
eliminate it- also if the motor runs in the opposite direction from desired then swap 5 and 6 at the drum switch
Mark
ps obviously you also need to change the power cord plug to a 220 volt style with ground


----------



## boostin53 (Mar 24, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Hi boost here's what you need to do for the 220 volt hookup:
> 1) change the motor wiring to 220 as per Grizzly manual and change transformer tap for the halogen lamp
> View attachment 263198
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Mark, it helps a ton. Another question, I'm not going to switch to 220v for maybe another month or so. We might be moving to a new house so I don't want to run another 220 in my garage if we move. 

Since I plan on keeping it wired to 110v for a bit longer, but want to wire the new Dayton switch, what do I do? Do I use the drawing you made in your step 3? The wires go in the same place for 110v? Again, I'm electrically illiterate.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 24, 2018)

I thought you might ask that- no you'll need to keep the motor wiring and transformer tap as for the 110 volt case and wire the drum switch in like this:


The original switches are all removed as in the 220 v case. Here, if the direction is opposite from desired, swap 7 and 8
  Have fun and be safe-- Mark


----------



## boostin53 (Mar 24, 2018)

Okay, so leave everything wired how it is inside the mill. Remove the switch setup that's mounted to the side of the mill and wire it like in your last post. Sounds easy enough. I'll take it apart as soon as the new switch arrives. Thanks again Mark!


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 24, 2018)

No problem


----------



## boostin53 (Mar 26, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> No problem



I sent you a message Mark


----------



## rlenicheck (Feb 12, 2021)

I have been following this link because I have converted my Grizzly 3102 to 220V. I have changed the wiring to match that found in the Grizzly manual. However, the wiring diagram above for the drum switch apparently is not correct. When I wired it up nothing happened in forward and only a motor buzz in reverse. HELP is much appreciated.  (I am a mechanical guy and don't know much about this stuff.)

Below is a wiring diagram that came with the switch.  The motor is a "TEFC Capacitor Start Induction" according to the manual. What do I do?


----------

